# Orkut Communityy Serach...



## mvishnu (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi,

Google is such a search giant... Why is the orkut community searcch so bad?

If you dont believe me, search for the community 'Vemu'... or 'casual 3D artists'

they aren't showing up when I search for them..

any idea why? 

Vishnu


----------



## deepak_m (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: Orjut Communityy Serach...*

orkut is still in beta. u cant expect everything to work perfectly.


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: Orjut Communityy Serach...*

@Deepak: though it is also true that almost everything Google does hibernates in beta forever.

@mvishnu: looking at your thread title, are you sure that you did not mistype your query?


----------



## __Virus__ (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: Orjut Communityy Serach...*

was that ur sarcasm towards orkut or ?


----------



## mvishnu (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: Orjut Communityy Serach...*



			
				__Virus__ said:
			
		

> was that ur sarcasm towards orkut or ?



Oh!! I hate orkut too..

BTW,

I didnt mistype it...

i have tried quite a few times, again and again..

VIshnu


----------



## go4saket (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Orjut Communityy Serach...*

Hey Sariq... U are using my Avtar... Well, as I dont have any copyright on it, its fine...


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Orjut Communityy Serach...*

@sariq: yes, I got it too. They must have received many complaints.


----------



## go4saket (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Orjut Communityy Serach...*

Hey comeon buddy, you can use the same one also. I was just joking...


----------



## __Virus__ (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Orjut Communityy Serach...*



			
				sariq said:
			
		

> Offtopic>> i received today friendly request from orkut to not to misuse account, displayed at homepage. anybody else receive it? or i have done something wrong.



Every orkut user did. They must b trying to clean the sh!t u see


----------



## SE><IE (Aug 28, 2006)

It must be due to the same reason that there are some hoaxes flowing around saying "orkut is running outta resources and will delete the accounts which don't forward this message to all your friends" kinda like this. (and I deleted the message )


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey Vishnu....your problem is solved....While that Vemu community came up easily (Vemu is some teacher's name right?)...the casual 3d artists community comes up when you choose the "all languages" option in your search..Simple, really


----------



## spironox (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: Orjut Communityy Serach...*



			
				sariq said:
			
		

> Offtopic>> i received today friendly request from orkut to not to misuse account, displayed at homepage. anybody else receive it? or i have done something wrong.



i got one too


----------

